# Key won't engage starter



## LoBall (Apr 11, 2012)

Just bought a 2003 (dated 12/10/2003) riding mower with rear (under seat) engine. Started (3 times) and drove great at sellers house. Started twice at my house. Shut off when in shed. Attempted to start again - no clicks, no attempts, no response from key switch. Checked battery - ok. Turned key to "on" position and used screw driver on solenoid to start. (solenoid seperate from starter) Mower ran fine, mowed a few lines in yard. Turned mower off, immediately attempted to restart with key. Same problem, wouldn't start, no click, no sound, no start. Attempted to restart with screw driver - wouldn't crank and ultimately killed battery. Jumped from car, no start with key. Attempted with screw driver - started and ram without a problem.

"dead man" switch under seat seems loose, but I think previous owners manually overrode with wire cutters (if this affected anything I should've had a problem from the beginning).

Changed 15A fuse in wiring harness. No other fuses found. Too dark to work on it now, but will be thinking about it til it's light enough to get back out there and troubleshoot.

Any ideas??


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

*!*

Had the same problem with my car! Tightened the battery connections and away it went. I had power until I turned the key.... then nothing! Seems like you have power to the solenoid though. Could it be the neutral switch? Maybe try moving the shift selector while turning the key and see if the starter catches. Thank goodness for safety switches... but when they go bad, they're a pain.


----------



## LoBall (Apr 11, 2012)

*...*

Checked battery cables - tight. No change. Jiggled shifter while turning key, no change. Extra info about mower: model no. 536.270282 serial no. 7520134431q765

It's a three gear trans.. Only fwd/N/rev

Still not working...
Any other ideas?

Is there an ignition switch? Where? That's my best guess... Is there a way to override the safety switches? (there aren't going to be any kids driving this, so I'm not too worried about the mower getting away or running anyone over...)

FYI... it's a Craftsman mower, Briggs and Stratton engine.


----------



## Norski42 (Jun 6, 2011)

try the lever which lifts the mower deck. there is safety switch on this also. pull back on the lift lever whilebturning the key.


----------



## trevor543 (Apr 11, 2012)

Try taking the 2 leads that are attached to the ignition switch and connect them together if you get nothing then its probably the bat earthing out on the body work. If still having problems contact me


----------



## LoBall (Apr 11, 2012)

It was the starter solenoid. Thanks for the help!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You got it ??
Great!! I'm sure a lot of us hokeys learned somethng today!! good on you!
Cheers
Bill


----------



## LoBall (Apr 11, 2012)

glad I could be of service to your minds!


----------

